# GMR Carp success!



## Salmonid

With the warm weather yesterday and a rising river, Dinkbuster and myself decided to make the long drive to a favorite warm water discharge way down south on the Great Miami. The drive was worth it as we found plenty of carp and a big goldfish waiting for us when we got there.










and here is another picture of just how many were in there, I zoomed the camera to a big school of them at the mouth of the discharge to the muddy river. 










of course in crystal clear water like this, they are far from easy. We opted for corn and had our best luck drifting it under a small indicator. We were sight fishing mostly trying to get a good drift right to a feeding fish and that was harder then one would think. I think we landed about 7-8 between us.

Dink with one that flopped as I took the pic









me with one of the bigger ones taken this day, ~7 lbs maybe, 









There were a few pigs in there ( 15 lbs +)but we didnt get any to bite, in fact with every fish taken, the numbers thinned out and they got extra spooky until there wasnt any left in there at all. it was still a great day and it was one of those days Id wished I had brought the fly rod. maybe if gas goes down,(and the river too) Ill venture back there 1 afternoon next week 
Oh yeah, we never did get the goldfish to bite either but he was fun watching him swim all around

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1

man you were right, those pics turned out great! and folks he wasnt lying, there were some really big carp in there but they vanished out into the river shortly after we started fishing. oh yeah, dont forget about the quillback i netted that looked like it had been shot by a .25 or a .32, had a perfect shaped "infected" hole all the way through. wish i would have taken a pic . too bad i had to work, 2hrs just wasnt enough.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Nice looking pictures.


----------



## H2O Mellon

too bad it's not Flathead season, looks like some bait sitting there in the middle!


----------



## tornwaders

holy crap!!!!!! that is bad a$$. that would have been a blast with the flyrod. congrats on the great day with one of the greatest fishes.


----------



## Shortdrift

For all those that look down on the carp ................... "in fact with every fish taken, the numbers thinned out and they got extra spooky until there wasnt any left in there at all."
==========================================================

Kinda like what happens when you catch a few trout out of the same hole. 

GREAT pictures and thanks for sharing a rewarding trip.


----------



## EyeCatchN

Nice swim guys!!!


----------



## Salmonid

Yeah, it was cool, this time of year, between the clear water allowing the sun to get to them and the warmer water, it was loaded, in fact, here is a picture of the bottom of the discahrge at the river mouth showing probably 200 carp!!











Enjoy!!!

Salmonid


----------



## kennedy327

Nice, that would have been a bow fishermans dream. Its always hard to catch carp when the water is that clear, they are pretty alert to who is standing there looking at them.


----------



## fisherman5567

Great day guys! Gotta luv them GMR carpies!


----------



## TimJC

That's sweet. When can I go?


----------



## Mushijobah

Sweet! See any other species? Looks like a LMB in the first pic near the middle.


----------



## Salmonid

There was 1 quillback in the batch as well as something about 10" long that was eiter a smallie or a white bass, couldnt tell, I also took a bluegill while we were there. 

Tim, Ill send you a PM, but anytime brother!!
Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1

Mushijobah said:


> Sweet! See any other species? Looks like a LMB in the first pic near the middle.


my GF and i stopped by there yesterday to take a look. carp were gone but the goldfish was still there as well as that "mystery fish". i too thought it was a white bass, but i got a quick look at it before it darted into the muddy water and i appeared to be a Drum


----------



## MuskieJim

If I were you guys I'd throw some carp lookalike baits in springtime for any pike or muskies that probably feed heavily on those smaller fish. Where that discharge drops into deeper water is probably an excellent bet.

Those pics are really sweet by the way. Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## GMR_Guy

Those are some awesome pics. It sure looks like a lot of fun. There is a warm water discharge close to where I work and I will try it as soon as the water goes down.


----------

